# Is Sharpie on snowboard still cool?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got a lot of white space on the nose of my board. I was thinking of drawing stuff on it with a sharpie. I don't see it too often anymore but it was a big deal a few years ago. Is it still cool to draw all over that sucka?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Does it matter if other people think it is cool? Do it if you like it, be your own person, sheep suck.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Does it matter if other people think it is cool? Do it if you like it, be your own person, sheep suck.


yeah it kinda does. If you haven't noticed, snowboarding is heavily trend influenced. Ever notice people in the lift line giving you the once over? I see it all the time, what jacket is he wearing, what setup is that, etc. People love that shit

I just wanna know peoples opinions on if it looks whack or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Baaaaaaaa.


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

i say you draw that little fucker from your avatar on your board!

but for real man,,, do you


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

> Baaaaaaaa.


Look, nobody gives a fuck about you feeling good about yourself because you claim to be an individual. This thread isn't about that and you are being a B---h for even suggesting i'm a sheep just following trends. 

Wether you like it or not I value other peoples input and opinions. Now go fuck off if you have nothing on point to say


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its only cool if it is the scented sharpie, so in the lift line you can say "brah, wana smell my board? or dude you should nose hit my board?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

i am waiting on my pedobear sticker ...
i've ordered a big one it will cover my whole tail :cheeky4:
i love the looks that people give me...omg what is he wearing!!! love it!!
just don't mid what other people think, as long if you are having fun


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

bakesale said:


> Wether you like it or not I value other peoples input and opinions. Now go fuck off if you have nothing on point to say



the one OBVIOUS FACT YOU HAVE MISSED is this person IS GIVING THEIR INPUT AND OPINION.

and yet you flame them names and tell them to fuck off!?

for all the popular approval you think is integral to snowboarding, the essence of it was supposedly started on par with other sideways sliding such as skateboarding and surfing; ie *rebellion*!

to this end, multinational corporations telling you what to wear (tight trousers or baggy) and what colour jacket (camo or neon) makes you not only a sheep, but now an idiot too!

name calling aside, if you want to wipe your arse with your plank; cover it in stickers; leave it stock; buy a new one every damn month..... IT IS UP TO YOU.

no one is checking you out, giving you the once over.... its just your ego making you think that you are so important that anyone else on the hill gives a toss about you.

they don't. please yourself and do as you please. THAT IS THE POINT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

the people checking you over are either terrible riders who only get out a couple times a season, always buy the new shit because their rich but still suck and dont realize skill is needed in snowboarding and their money can't help em. but honestly you want people approval, then fuck your shit up with the brightest shit and in the world, throw stickers of every company on that shit, have 5 different coats on so you can be like "oh you don't like my coat? well thats ok, how bout this one? this one?" you wont ever get everyones approval, some people like dressing gangsta gangsta, some like the emo look, some like wearing bright colored jersey's, some like dark, some like bright, some like tight, some like loose.

it truly is up to you, none of the good snowboarders will care as long as your not posing. but i agree that avatar would be sick on it, slap dat shit on it


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

shit I been wrong all this time, I though buying better stuff made a better rider....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Biggs said:


> Just bring the sharpie with you to the lift line and let your admiring fans draw what THEY want on YOUR board...that way you'll know with a 100% guarantee, that they approve of how your board looks.


i don't like hate posts on my board...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

i think some unique drawings would like pretty cool on a board with some white space.. i have alot of white space on mine but never thought to draw on my board.. i would be more of a grafitti type of guy but if a weird looking bunny rabbit is your style then do work son. just dont screw up, use a stencil or like a pencil first. do something you like though.. i agree with the other guys that drawing something to impress other ppl is lame.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I write shit on myself with sharpie all the time so i think that doing it on any open space on the board would just be the next natural progression. id say go for it, I wont give you a hard time if i see you on the lift. word is bond.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> shit I been wrong all this time, I though buying better stuff made a better rider....:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


yeah , it ain't because you are covered in blingbling that you are a good rapper?
same counts for snowboarding , you can have the moste expensive board,bindings,boots and clothing
but it won't make you a pro rider


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

My advice is grow a pair and make your own cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

i don't know if it was written or an actual graphic, but i saw the following on a snowboard recently this season:

"my kid has more myspace friends than your honor student"


there was a lot of "writing" on the board, in all different directions & styles so i'm kinda thinking it was the graphic, not something done on their own.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^hahaha



write dinosaurs will die, and tell them you got a hybrid board from DWD and whoever actually makes your board. all the DWD graphics look like they where done with sharpie anyway. the kids will be envious for days.

but seriously isent the white spots on board where you kids put your stickers??? thats what id go with.

i just got a few from rome today and some from o-matic are on the way.  most websites have free stickers theyll send you if you ask.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

btw, i thought i remembered typing something on here last night, not this thread but somewhere else, and i remember having a hard time because i kept falling asleep while i was typing, but now i can't seem to find it to see if it actually makes sense. so i don't know if i deleted it all or if it was just a dream.

have you guys come across any of my posts that just don't make sense...like they were written while i was asleep?


and before you come ack with your smart-ass answers saying all my threads are that way, i'm being serious & i'm asking you be, too.

yeah right. but really i am.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I haven't seen any NRG.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Biggs said:


> Just bring the sharpie with you to the lift line and let your admiring fans draw what THEY want on YOUR board...that way you'll know with a 100% guarantee, that they approve of how your board looks.


hahaha

The OP needs to learn... you only think people are looking at you because you're looking at them, infact no one gives a shit about you. Try a self esteem workshop. And calling edmontonsara a bitch just for her opinion is pretty weak.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> btw, i thought i remembered typing something on here last night, not this thread but somewhere else, and i remember having a hard time because i kept falling asleep while i was typing, but now i can't seem to find it to see if it actually makes sense. so i don't know if i deleted it all or if it was just a dream.
> 
> have you guys come across any of my posts that just don't make sense...like they were written while i was asleep?
> 
> ...




I been in this site all day, but nothing has come to my attention.


Maybe you never actually posted it :dunno:


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

+1 on teh Bunny graphic. Draw that shit up and while your at it, make a few stickers and hook us up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> btw, i thought i remembered typing something on here last night, not this thread but somewhere else, and i remember having a hard time because i kept falling asleep while i was typing, but now i can't seem to find it to see if it actually makes sense. so i don't know if i deleted it all or if it was just a dream.
> 
> have you guys come across any of my posts that just don't make sense...like they were written while i was asleep?
> 
> ...


aaah , he already ruined the joke


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

dude, just do what u want. im putting freebord and family guy stickers on mine. be chill man


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

cool thanks. i don't want to come off as all weirdo crazypants, you know? 

so i guess it was just a dream? haha.


----------



## Duck Commander (Apr 2, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> hahaha
> 
> The OP needs to learn... you only think people are looking at you because you're looking at them, infact no one gives a shit about you. Try a self esteem workshop. And calling edmontonsara a bitch just for her opinion is pretty weak.



I check out other people's gear. I just like to see what kind of boards/bindings people are rocking.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Hum. I've only checked other boarders out because I was distracted by their neon colours, their serious yard sale, or the fact that they were being a douce bag. I've never used Sharpie but wouldn't that come off easily?


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah wouldn't sharpie come off easy? wondering cuz I have a lot of white space on my new board and I wanna do something with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Biggs said:


> Just bring the sharpie with you to the lift line and let your admiring fans draw what THEY want on YOUR board...that way you'll know with a 100% guarantee, that they approve of how your board looks.


I actually think that'd be a pretty cool idea. Let people sign your board, like a cast or something? dope.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

markee said:


> Yeah wouldn't sharpie come off easy? wondering cuz I have a lot of white space on my new board and I wanna do something with it.


you can get markers that work for drawing on the topsheet of boards. I know because Endeavor did that with their Colour series board last year, it just had a plain white topsheet and they shipped you some markers with the board to design your own graphic.
Dont know what type of markers they are but they are out there.. if you really want to know you could always email endeavor and ask


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> btw, i thought i remembered typing something on here last night, not this thread but somewhere else, and i remember having a hard time because i kept falling asleep while i was typing, but now i can't seem to find it to see if it actually makes sense. so i don't know if i deleted it all or if it was just a dream.
> 
> have you guys come across any of my posts that just don't make sense...like they were written while i was asleep?
> 
> ...


Just search for your post's..... durrr


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Why waste time fitting in? If you've got some artistic ability, or if you're like me and you don't and just draw stuff that makes you smile and laugh, go for it by all means.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

It's also good if - god forbid - your board gets stolen. That way you can recover it easier if you see someone with it.


----------

